# 3 weeks post TT LABS - comments please



## CMantz (Jun 4, 2010)

I went to my surgeon on Wens for a post op follow-up. While there, he wanted to draw blood to take a look at my calcium levels as they were low after surgery. And he figured he would check out my TSH and FT4. I asked him to add FT3 (especially this one as I can't seem to get anyone to run this test).

I called today and talked to his nurse. My calcium is fine (38 - I don't have the ranges as I am waiting for them to fax hardcopy of labs) so I can discontinue my calcium supplements.

She then says "your TSH is .02 which is low so that would indicate you are still hyper". I asked for her to give me my FT3 and FT4 results and they were

FT3 1.7 (2-4.2) - she says this is a little low
FT4 1.2 (.9-1.8) - which she says is fine

My comment was "so actually I am a little hypo as my numbers are on the low side" and then I commented on the fact that my TSH is irrelevant and can be suppressed for some time due to Graves antibodies. To which she replied "yes, you are right, that is why Dr. G wants you to stop taking your Synthroid for 4 days and then start again next Wens". Ok...wouldn't that cause my FT3 and FT4 to drop even lower?

Is she kidding me? Why would I do this? I think I am going to continue on the same dosage and wait for the full 6-8 weeks that my endo recommended before checking labs. Wouldn't that be the more appropriate course of action?

TIA
Chris


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CMantz said:


> I went to my surgeon on Wens for a post op follow-up. While there, he wanted to draw blood to take a look at my calcium levels as they were low after surgery. And he figured he would check out my TSH and FT4. I asked him to add FT3 (especially this one as I can't seem to get anyone to run this test).
> 
> I called today and talked to his nurse. My calcium is fine (38 - I don't have the ranges as I am waiting for them to fax hardcopy of labs) so I can discontinue my calcium supplements.
> 
> ...


Oh, dear Lord. Your FT3 in the basement and actually your FT4 should be a little higher as well.

Yes; wait the full 8 weeks and get labs from endo and reassess. There is always a lag time between TSH and the Frees anyway.

While not a doctor, my humble opinion is that you should stay the course on your Synthroid and do what the endo says which when that happens, I hope you will bring it to the table here also for further discussion.

It is not wise to have more than one doc managing your thyroid healing pathway. Another humble opinion.


----------



## CMantz (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree. I have been hyper for years. My pituitary gland hasn't had to do crap for a long, long time. Who knows...maybe it hasn't gotten the message that it's vacation days are over 

I have a call into the endo to tell them my labs and what the surgeon's recommendations were. It will be interesting to see what the endo says when he calls back. That will be my first indication if I need to start a search for a new doctor. Thankfully I am done with the surgeon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CMantz said:


> I agree. I have been hyper for years. My pituitary gland hasn't had to do crap for a long, long time. Who knows...maybe it hasn't gotten the message that it's vacation days are over
> 
> I have a call into the endo to tell them my labs and what the surgeon's recommendations were. It will be interesting to see what the endo says when he calls back. That will be my first indication if I need to start a search for a new doctor. Thankfully I am done with the surgeon.


I will be more than interested to know if the endo returns your call and what he has to say.

Doctor shopping may be on the horizon. I hope not though.


----------



## CMantz (Jun 4, 2010)

UGH! Endo at first thinks I am under the care of another doctor and recommends I follow that Dr's instructions. After I explain to his nurse that I am not under another endos care, I was only questioning the instructions from the SURGEON, my endo says he would not recommending stopping synthroid. However, IF I did, it probably wouldn't make much of a difference anyway.

He did want me to schedule a follow up 8 weeks from now (since I just had labs) which I questioned because just two weeks ago he said follow up in 6-8 weeks. Anyway, nurse scheduled me for 6 weeks from now...which would be 8 weeks since start of meds. And get this, the nurse said he wants me to have labs run before the followup appt and would send lab request for TSH and FT4 (no FT3). I said "please add Ft3 to the order as we can already see my FT3 is low". She said she would. We will see if she does when I get the lab order in the mail.

After all this back and forth with doctors today, I think I need to go take a nap. I already feel like crap as my allergies are in full swing the last few days.

Edited to add: the nurse did ask the endo why the surgeon would even recommend stopping the synthroid and he did say probably because he is looking only at the TSH and that is not a good idea as that number will be suppressed for some time....NO DUH!!!


----------

